# ISO 25-6400 120mm film



## Eric. (Nov 19, 2005)

I was lookign for some film to order for the Holga I just purchased, and I came across this link. http://www.jandcphoto.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=195 

I was curious. How does this work? Has anyone ever worked with this film? I'm intrigued.

Thanks!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 19, 2005)

So it's really a 400 iso film with a very good latitude for exposure? (4 stops either way?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

I understand that it is actually three films in one. They have seen that colour film is a three layer emulsion and they have applied it to B&W. There is a slow speed layer, medium speed and a high speed and you can develop different layers depending on which developer you use. I do know that it has extended sensitivity into the IR so it's an infra-red film too. A B&W film that tries to do everything. Might work. I'm sceptical, though. Things like this tend to end up being compromises and not doing anything particularly well.
I remember when they brought out the X-type B&W films that you processed as C41. They were suposed to be a replacement for ordinary B&W because they were 'superior'. Hmm.
I'd be interested in the results anyone gets from trying them, though. It could just work.


----------



## terri (Nov 19, 2005)

Brad was just talking to someone about this film today. It won't be much of an IR film given the extra layering; you won't see that unique glow. I would imagine it will be useful in some applications, but not all. Gotta love Maco for trying, though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 19, 2005)

Depends on the layer dies they use, I think.
You never know, it might suprise us all. And any new IR film is always welcome.
If you want glow... Try covering the film back plate with tinfoil. The dull side out works best. Make sure you cover the whole plate and that it is smooth. Works against the anti-halation dyes they put in the film and lights get an aura as if they are in fog. Can be interesting.


----------



## santino (Nov 19, 2005)

that film is very good, I tried it even though I rated it at 400 and developed in D76 (didn't buy the slow & fast developer for just one roll). it doesn't seem to look IR but maybe the tinfoil stuff would work  (but I didn't want the IR look anyways).

btw. that film is really transparent.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 20, 2005)

The idea is intresting, but from business standpoint it might be a couple of decades too late.

I'd wonder if it's useful though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know. Could be a smart move. One film that does everything at a time when the big players are all cutting down on film production?
It's also in association with Rollei - they are marketing the film as 'Rollei R3'.
It comes in 35mm, 120, 5x4, 5x7, 10x8.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 21, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I don't know. *Could be a smart move. One film that does everything at a time when the big players are all cutting down on film production?*---



I read this is why Rollei decision to have their own brand of film


----------

